# Please pull your pants up



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2009)

[yt]rea86ELXafY[/yt]


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 26, 2009)

Strategically speaking, I hope gansta' types continue to dress in this manner. Considering this sort of dress inhibits the use of their legs I think it gives one an advantage when defending against attacks from them. And it opens up opportunites to finish the job they started and leave them crying, curled up on the ground, sucking their thumb, with their pants down around their ankles. LOL :lfao:


----------



## Omar B (Oct 26, 2009)

I gotta say, as disgusting as I find the low slung pants, I hope they continue.  After all, if I ever need a job I can get one over those guys, I'll never be stopped because I look suspicious, I'll never be grouped with those types of people.

Plus as CC said, it's a distinct strategic advantage wearing clothes that actually fit.  My waist is 31 inches so my pants are too.  I don't need to constantly be taking care than they don't fall off and I have great movement.

I've seen some hilarious videos of these types runnign from cops on the news and are seriously hampered because they have to be pulling their clothes up.  How do they not see that this is a draw back?  Or when they talk tough and try to fight, don't they realize I can drop a heel on the top of their head or anywhere else I please without winding up or adjusting anything?


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 26, 2009)

Pants in this country are underwear and we have the infamous 'builders bum', a horrible sight! At least the low slung jeans kids have underpants even if you do have to see them, here low cut jeans gaping at the back give us a view that really ought to be outlawed. It's males and females.


----------



## Steve (Oct 26, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Pants in this country are underwear and we have the infamous 'builders bum', a horrible sight! At least the low slung jeans kids have underpants even if you do have to see them, here low cut jeans gaping at the back give us a view that really ought to be outlawed. It's males and females.


We call that "plumber's crack" here in the States.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Pants in this country are underwear and we have the infamous 'builders bum', a horrible sight! At least the low slung jeans kids have underpants even if you do have to see them, here low cut jeans gaping at the back give us a view that really ought to be outlawed. It's males and females.


The 3rd shot...translates to "Tramp Stamp".


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 26, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> We call that "plumber's crack" here in the States.


 
An amusing way to discourage that (to be used only on people you know well, unless you think you can take 'em) is to drop change in that coin slot. Gets a great reaction.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> An amusing way to discourage that (to be used only on people you know well, unless you think you can take 'em) is to drop change in that coin slot. Gets a great reaction.



I found myself standing directly behind one of these individuals, quite unfortunately, and just as I was scoping out a new spectator spot, someone nudged me from behind and a gob of my coffee sloshed out through the lid and right onto the aforementioned crevace.

It was all I could do to keep from laughing.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 26, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> We call that "plumber's crack" here in the States.



Well, just say no to crack then.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been seeing these homeboys walking around with pants just about falling down as well... find it meaningless and for the life of me couldn't figure out the message. 
Then at work I pinned down one of these guys who got in trouble because he was letting his pants slide *ahem* and now has to dress to code of the job. Asked him wtf is the message here? What are they trying to say and what is the point of it? 
He said that it originated in Prison to help ident fellow-gang members because some prisons prohibit gang signs being flashed. But then everyone got in on the act and so something else had to be done... but the pants thing got out from behind prison walls and spread to give the message that they're gangstas and not to be trifled with and bad-asses and all that. 

I asked him... are you sure the guys aren't aware of just how STUPID they look? He laughed and nodded. They are probably aware of it in some distant corner of their minds but the forefront of their minds is that it's cool and bla bla bla. 

For me I hope it's a phase that will pass and that the next one won't be boxers on the OUTSIDE of the pants. 
I thought that wearing bellbottom jeans and having long hair was cool and all that but now sigh... guess I'm just an aging white guy dressing to conform <shudders> and happy at least my present looks/dress allow me to find and KEEP a job.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 26, 2009)

In the Devereux dress code is this line:

"Underwear should be worn but not seen."

Cracks me up everytime I thinhk of it...it's probbaly becuase of low drawers (and probably worse) that we have to have that spelled out.



Peace,
Erik


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> He said that it originated in Prison to help ident fellow-gang members because some prisons prohibit gang signs being flashed. But then everyone got in on the act and so something else had to be done... but the pants thing got out from behind prison walls and spread to give the message that they're gangstas and not to be trifled with and bad-asses and all that.



I too heard it originated in prison, but not for the reason you mentioned. First off, belts aren't allowed in prison, but it evolved into a sign to let other inmates know you were *available* if you get my drift. And wearing WAY low slung pants means you're somebody's *****. 

If those who wear low slung pants knew what it really meant, they might not be so quick to follow the *fashion trend*.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 26, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> An amusing way to discourage that (to be used only on people you know well, unless you think you can take 'em) is to drop change in that coin slot. Gets a great reaction.


When I was working in the bar, I got really good at tossing ice cubes into the cleavage of the (female) bartender and the waitresses. 
Gets an AWESOME reaction!


----------



## David43515 (Oct 27, 2009)

Jade Tigress took the words right out of my mouth. That`s why when it caught on here I laughed my butt off and asked every Japanese "Thug" I met if he knew what it meant. They were never very happy to find out.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2009)

Big Don said:


> When I was working in the bar, I got really good at tossing ice cubes into the cleavage of the (female) bartender and the waitresses.
> Gets an AWESOME reaction!


Was this before or after the heyday of sexual harassment suits?


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 27, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Was this before or after the heyday of sexual harassment suits?


 I went to a "bar and grill" this weekend with my wife for a beer after work.  The female bartenders were WAY more overtly sexual than the male tenders.  We've known several of them for a long time.  I noticed that one of them had lost a good deal of weight and commented that she looked good.  She promptly did a raunchy little dance for us to show just how much, um, fitter she'd gotten.  My point is that, even now, the bar setting can be a little different than the board room for harassment suits.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> I went to a "bar and grill" this weekend with my wife for a beer after work.  The female bartenders were WAY more overtly sexual than the male tenders.  We've known several of them for a long time.  I noticed that one of them had lost a good deal of weight and commented that she looked good.  She promptly did a raunchy little dance for us to show just how much, um, fitter she'd gotten.  My point is that, even now, the bar setting can be a little different than the board room for harassment suits.



This is true. Any female bartenders will flirt like that for bigger tips. No pun intended, lol.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 27, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Was this before or after the heyday of sexual harassment suits?


Ten minutes in to my first day at work, the female bartender groped me to see what I'd do.
I dropped the case of beer I was carrying, I did.
It was right in the heyday but, not in the place, I guess.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 25, 2009)

[yt]4Co-sJT1GQY[/yt]


----------



## David43515 (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Ten minutes in to my first day at work, the female bartender groped me to see what I'd do.
> I dropped the case of beer I was carrying, I did.
> It was right in the heyday but, not in the place, I guess.


 
My first day of teaching high school classes, a 17 yr old girl grabbed my bum. I was suprised to say the least, but I didn`t say anything.  She never did it again, and neither did anyone else. I guess it just wasn`t fun if it didn`t get a reaction. (Nowadays I`d kill for that kind of attetion LOL)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2009)

When I worked at a mall photo studio we had a pair of teens 16-18 come in for a free shoot.  First one went through normally. Second one had a sweater that kept bunching up. I asked if I could adjust it, he response of "are you going to put your fingers in my butt" floored me.  I've been on interviews where the female interviewer was showing waay too much cleavage and drawing attention to them.  When I worled McD, half the female staff seemed to wear low rider pants. Sit and lean forward, wow, nice crack or tail.    Personally, I enjoy the view of the ladies but it is rude to stare.


----------

